# gearing an AE 18 for dirt oval - 6800kv brushless



## weracerc (Feb 23, 2008)

We are planning on running a spec modified class at Cooper's RC in Chatham VA this fall & winter 1 x month Nov thru Mar.....the basic rules are the car has to be a base AE 18 B T or MT, any shocks any springs, lipo or nimh, mcallister bodies, any upgrades to steering, suspension, difs or axles, radio upgrade allowed...the only thing we are specing is the motor and gear ratio.....the driveline is roughly 200ft so what kind of gearing would anyone recommend and why? Castle said 60/12 for a 12.5:1 FDR with the 6800kv......right now that is what we planning to run unless we get a tremendous amount of contradictory info from actual racers who have been there done that and can tell us what would be better from a practical standpoint.


----------



## mga55 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Gears, Setup for Oval Racing*



weracerc said:


> We are planning on running a spec modified class at Cooper's RC in Chatham VA this fall & winter 1 x month Nov thru Mar.....the basic rules are the car has to be a base AE 18 B T or MT, any shocks any springs, lipo or nimh, mcallister bodies, any upgrades to steering, suspension, difs or axles, radio upgrade allowed...the only thing we are specing is the motor and gear ratio.....the driveline is roughly 200ft so what kind of gearing would anyone recommend and why? Castle said 60/12 for a 12.5:1 FDR with the 6800kv......right now that is what we planning to run unless we get a tremendous amount of contradictory info from actual racers who have been there done that and can tell us what would be better from a practical standpoint.


I run rc18t with mamba 6800 motor on a clay oval indoor track with 170ft run line. (Tea's Rochester, Mn)I was running a 60/15. I'm running a macallister body with about a 2 1/2" side wing. I'm running hitec 65mg servo, mip cvds, 3 racing diffs, steel diff gears in rear,ta front schocks with gold rear spring in right front, and rc18r rear schocks and tower with the schocks mount so the arms are level. I'm running street meat tires. I won every race with this setup. It was faster then the mod 1/10 truck and some of the custom works that ran that night.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

weracerc said:


> We are planning on running a spec modified class at Cooper's RC in Chatham VA this fall & winter 1 x month Nov thru Mar.....the basic rules are the car has to be a base AE 18 B T or MT, any shocks any springs, lipo or nimh, mcallister bodies, any upgrades to steering, suspension, difs or axles, radio upgrade allowed...the only thing we are specing is the motor and gear ratio.....the driveline is roughly 200ft so what kind of gearing would anyone recommend and why? Castle said 60/12 for a 12.5:1 FDR with the 6800kv......right now that is what we planning to run unless we get a tremendous amount of contradictory info from actual racers who have been there done that and can tell us what would be better from a practical standpoint.



Seems terribly odd to be spec-ing _anything_ on vehicles you're otherwise essentially letting people go hog wild on. :freak:


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

mini racer,
What's up with the negative vibes? Maybe spec isn't the right term- cost controlled racing might be more appropriate.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

aeracer said:


> mini racer,
> What's up with the negative vibes? Maybe spec isn't the right term- cost controlled racing might be more appropriate.


No negative vibe dude, I just don't get it.
If the cars were some semblance of spec I'd be with ya, and the whole cost-controlled thing. But since it's basically a free-for-all spend-a-thon allowing for the best of everything is just seemed kinda silly _only_ regulating gearing. 
It's kinda like having your prom date tell you she has a dress with velcro quick releases :woohoo: only to find out her parents are chaperoning. 



:thumbsup:


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

The thread was more a question of gearing for a 6800 motor. I don't think he was trying to outline the rules of the class. I have never seen a velcro prom dress, might be interesting............:wave:


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

My Prom Dates Dress Came With A Hanns Device If You Know What I Mean.lol. Aeracer, Miniracer Is Just Hating On Us Cause He Can't Run At Such A Nice Facility. See Ya There Saturday. Lets Get It On!!!!!!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

If you _only_ knew


----------

